
Throw Away the Password to Your AWS Account - jessaustin
http://alestic.com/2014/09/aws-root-password
======
tzakrajs
Except don't actually throw your password away since you will need it to
create privileged IAM accounts.

~~~
jessaustin
Can a sufficiently privileged IAM account not create other privileged IAM
accounts? If not, and it is a rare enough requirement, one might just use
email password recovery in that case.

